# Eisenmann Exhaust & Autosol :)



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Picked up a little gift for my BMW this week and waiting on getting it fitted.
Bought it used, as the price of these new is eye watering!

When purchased:

















A little bit of a going over with Autosol and 0000 steel wool and it's looking 
considerably better.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like new now good work!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work my man. Who needs new when you can do that.


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks new


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

good work,i like things like this

now id get one of the various metal sealants and give it a few coats in that,will make the finish last a lot longer,and will make future cleaning much easier


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work there matey, good job!!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Better than new....great job...


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great work. :doublesho
The exhaust looks like new:thumb:


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Chrissyronald said:


> Looks like new now good work!





Soul Hudson said:


> Great work my man. Who needs new when you can do that.





Dave182 said:


> Looks new





tonyy said:


> Great turnaround:thumb:


Thanks guys!


steve from wath said:


> good work,i like things like this
> 
> now id get one of the various metal sealants and give it a few coats in that,will make the finish last a lot longer,and will make future cleaning much easier


Put on a coat of Collinite 476, but don't imagine it'll do too much?


davies20 said:


> Wow!!





VenomUK said:


> Nice work there matey, good job!!





David Proctor said:


> Better than new....great job...





Deacon Hays said:


> Great work. :doublesho
> The exhaust looks like new:thumb:


Thanks guys, very satisfying job to do. Now just have to wait the few days to get it fitted!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella just ges to show what a bit of tlc can do


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Great job!! This makes it well worth the hard work!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That really is an impressive transformation - top work :thumb:


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

bazz said:


> great job fella just ges to show what a bit of tlc can do





mattyslk said:


> Great job!! This makes it well worth the hard work!





yetizone said:


> That really is an impressive transformation - top work :thumb:


Thanks fellas. It was actually one of the easier jobs I've had to do, but very 
enjoyable as the results were so good. Then again, it's stainless steel, so it 
should stay like that as long as I keep on top of the cleaning.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great turn around :thumb;


----------



## Steviet (Sep 19, 2011)

Great job on a great exhaust - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

steview said:


> Great turn around :thumb;





Steviet said:


> Great job on a great exhaust - you won't be disappointed!


Cheers. Really looking forward to getting it fitted


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks good chap


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

BertST said:


> Looks good chap


:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

What model beemer you fitting it to? e36?


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

dennis said:


> What model beemer you fitting it to? e36?


It's going on my E46 325i


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Nice! Can I ask how much you got it for?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Before you fit it are you going to seal it so that the dirt and grime doesn't stick to it? Makes it easier to clean next time or during washes...


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

It's something anyways.


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> Nice! Can I ask how much you got it for?


Was very cheap, but then again it's a second hand exhaust, worked out a third 
of the new price, if even


VenomUK said:


> Before you fit it are you going to seal it so that the dirt and grime doesn't stick to it? Makes it easier to clean next time or during washes...


Well, I put a coat of Collinite 476S on it, but I'd doubt it'll do much.
If the visible bits get very soiked again, I'll use the Autosol again


VenomUK said:


> It's something anyways.


?


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Eisenmann all fitted, sounds great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better, good job :thumb:


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks much better, good job :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Great work that. 

I tried to clean mine up yesterday but couldnt get the carbon to shift. Will try some wire wool on them :thumb:


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Great work that.
> 
> I tried to clean mine up yesterday but couldnt get the carbon to shift. Will try some wire wool on them :thumb:


Definitely try wire wool, make sure it's 0000 grade


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

use a higher grade of wool.and finish with 0000 thats what i do.other people might have other methods.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job! And good choice


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> use a higher grade of wool.and finish with 0000 thats what i do.other people might have other methods.


Fair enough, I don't think mine was that heavily soiled to need the higher grade stuff


Nanolex said:


> Very good job! And good choice


Cheers!


----------

